# Blackberries with my daughter



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Had lots of good fun picking blackberries with my daughter of 4 years old going on 16 she was a little picking machine! But I think she might have eaten more than she put in the bucket lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I am lucky, my property is loaded with tons of black berries, black raspberries and wild strawberries. But unfortunately most of the black raspberries got eaten before I could pick any substantial number the same with the strawberries. but the black berries are plentiful.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Made 9 jars of freezer jam last night 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Taking kids berry picking is a good time. I used to get frustrated when they would come back with an empty bucket and berry stained mouth. Now, if they're under 10, no bucket. Eat away! :lol:

My blueberry jam didn't gel right. :sad: Reprocessing tonight.


----------

